# New Mag. American Frontiersman



## swamprat27 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey all, 
I came across a new magazine I wanted to share it with everyone; American Frontiersman. I picked up the premier issue at my local grocery store. It seemed a little pricy at just under $10, However this magazine is packed full of useful information. The premier issue has 130 pages and about 44 articles that range from building a trappers cabin, field dressing various small game animals, panning for gold to building a solar oven and cooking with cattails. This magazine seems to be well rounded and hitting many topics. I think the articles are very well written. Even if you are not a "frontiersman" you can still find a lot of value to this magazine. There is a bunch are trapping related articles. One particular article that caught my attention was the use of acorns to tan a hide. The author says he has a bobcat hide that has lasted over 20 years, by using this method of tanning.

If you have few issues of this magazine in your bug-out-bag you will have definite advantage in the event of a zombie apocalypse.

I apologize ahead of time if you are a part of the other two forms I posted this to. I like the magazine and would like to get the word out, and maybe show some support for a great magazine.
Jared


----------

